# BettaTalk's Sorority Journal



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

*Hello!*

I have started my own journal for my own sorority! I have yet to include pictures but I will get around to that...sometime...Lol! I will I promise! I have nine beautiful girls in my twenty gallon Topfin tank. I also have one Golden Mystery Snail and one Marimo Moss Ball. I plan on adding a snail or two more soon. Here I will post updates on my sorority and such things so stay tuned! Even Subscribe if you will!

*Names*


Adelina- Red and Orange Crowntail Female Betta
Brie- Pink and Purple Roundtail Female Betta
Darcie- Red and Blue Halfmoon Female Betta
Sophie- White and Pink Halfmoon Female Betta
Wanda- Blue and Green Roundtail Female Betta
Edith- Red Dragon Scale Halfmoon Female Betta
Allie- Blue and Green Baby Crowntail Female Betta
Athena- Red Baby Crowntail Female Betta
Heidi- Hunter Green and Brown Dragon Scale Female Betta
Gretchen- Golden Mystery Snail Female
Frankie- Marimo (Female) Mariomo Moss Ball


*Tank Information*

Topfin Twenty Gallon Starter Kit

****UPDATE SECTION****
Here I will post daily if not weekly updates on my Sorority tank! They will all be dated so please stay tuned!

*Monday, Feb 8, 2016 
*Hello and welcome back! Today is the second day since I added four new girls in and a snail. At first the girls were not happy to have new sisters. Everyone was flaring and fighting so I took the most dominant girl and put her in her cup. I floated her in her cup and that seemed to work. Today she is fine. None of them have flared at each other for a while. The snail is not moving at all and I am quite concerned. I posted a thread about her a little while ago so if you guys could check that out for me that would be great! I just got a new gravel vacuum so I think I will just have to test it out today by doing a water change...I'll check back later!
-BettaTalk


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

I can't wait to hear more about your tank! I am starting mine up with 5 in a 10gal when I have 5. I'm being picky lol.


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

*2/9/16*

Hey all! So today I found out that my Golden Mystery Snail is NOT dead but just dormant. I went to Petco thinking that I could get two more for little Gretchen to be friends with if she was indeed alive but the guy at the petstore warned me that the ones he had were "practically dead". He also told me that they don't last long at all and not to buy them. I asked him if there was anything else that i could buy to spruce up my tank color wise that didn't need much room and that wasn't a fish. He said to look somewhere else! I was so shocked that he totally told us that he kept dead snails and that he wouldn't reccomend his own store to us! My mom and I couldn't stop laughing when we finally got in the car! I found this cool fish store that I was unaware of and they had nerite snails so I grabbed two of them and they are so cute! The guy at this store was really nice aside from the fact that his store was super shady. You had to go down a flight of stairs to get to the actual store but when you get down there...I WAS IN FISHY HEAVEN!!!!! It was so awesome! It was big! It might have even been bigger than my local Petco! He had stock tanks filled with the bigest Koi I have ever seen and every kind of fish that I could think of! He had like a bazzillion tanks in that place! He also had two cats running around the store! He told me that the guy at the store didn't have dead snails. He said that the Golden Mystery Snails like Gretchen become dormant for long periods of time. He also told me that I should get some algea waffers due to me not having any natural algea. Does anyone know if the algea waffers will harm my bettas? They nibbled on them but decided that they weren't very tasty. I don't know what to name the snails though...Maybe something that sounds good with Gretchen? That is my Golden Mystery Snails name! Not sure if I posted that in the last update or not . I was almost certain that you could edit posts but I guess not. My plan was to add this to the top part. Wierdest thing happened today (sorry to change the subject so abruptly!)! I almost forgot to tell you guys! So I ordered this kit thing for my phone so i could make some YouTube videos. It comes with a tripod, selfie stick, lenses, and more jazz for only thirteen dollars on amazon! I tracked my package and it said that it would be here by Wednesday so I wasn't expecting it exactly today but when I got home there was the package! It came in a large, opened, empty package. THEY SENT ME AN EMPTY PACKAGE!!!!! I was so mad! My mom sent a message to the person that we bought it from so hopefully it will get straightned out. When it does I will post the name of my channel so you guys can watch the videos! Thats all for today! I will update you guys on the new snails!
-BettaTalk


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't wait to see pictures and videos of your girls!

It's likely that the first store guy was trying to be nice. I have seen a lot of dead snails at pet stores.

If the girls gorge themselves on algae wafers, they could get bloated and sick. A little nibble and swim away is okay now that they've established it's not food for them.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

*2/8/16*

Hello,
Sorry for the lack of updates! It has been pretty hectic with the girls! I have some very sad news to share though. Athena has passed away just this morning. I am very saddened by this but there is a story behind it. Edna was always aggressive to begin with but she settled down after a while and left everyone alone for the most part. My sister and I were just watching the girls swim around and Edna nipped at Athena but we thought nothing of it since she does that to all of the fish on occation. She then wrestled Athena to the ground and continued to rip her up. My sister and I jumped into action mode as soon as it started to get worse. I grabbed the net and my sister grabbed the cups. When we finally pulled out the two, Edna wouldn't settle down. She kept slapping the sides of her cup with her tail and trying to jump out. We put a lid on her cup like always but she just wouldn't settle down. Athena was very badly beat up. She was barely able to move her fins enough to swim up and get air. I put her in my hospital tank which includes a gallon sized bowl and a heat scource. I lowered the water level so that it would be easier for her to get air. I added some dissolved aquarium salt and some melafix to her tank and she seemed to be getting better as the hours past. I woke up by my mom telling me that she was on the bottom of the tank. Sure enough, she was curled up on the bottom, dead. This was a shock to me because she was doing fairly well before she passed. Here is a picture of her right after the scuffle:








I had to get Edna her own small tank because I have made the decision that she is not fit for a sorority tank. This is by far the worst damage that she has done but she has fought others in the past. She is now in a one ans a half gallon tank with a heater and two small nerite snails to clean the algae. She is doing fine on her own and she is actually happier now than she was in the sorority. I am very sad that this whole thing happened but this stuff is kind of uncontrollable in a sorority. Nothing else has really changed though... I am thinking of converting my tank to a live planted one. I do have to save up for that though... I will be trying to post more often now so stay tuned!!!!!
-BettaTalk


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm sorry that happened :-( It's one of the reasons I haven't tried sororities. I hope the rest of the girls are okay!


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

*2/19/16*

Hello,
So I just realised that I kept saying Edna when her name is really Edith. Lol I was soooooo tired yesterday when I posted! Thank you for your kind words Sadist! It means a lot to me! I do think that sororities are wonderful but in this isntance not so much. I really like them other than what happened to my baby. I saw a few tanks that I might consider buying on craigslist and close 5. I saw one that is only twenty five dollars and it comes with all of the things that you need for a tank. I also saw a ten gallon with all of the things that you need for a tank and it comes with a female betta. This tank is free however there wasn't a picture so I'm not sure... If I do get this tank I would probably put the female in my sorority in place of Athena. Lastly I saw this one listing that was a small one fourth gallon kritter keeper with no heater and no filter. It has a small plastic plant and some gravel and it comes with some water neutralizer and the sadest looking betta I have ever seen. This is all free and I am thinking of rescuing the betta and giving him to my little sister for her tank. The last one is probably the one I am probably going to go for the two that come with bettas. If I do get the ten gallon I am thinking of breeding snails... Does anyone have a take on this? I will probably do golden mystery snails but I'm not sure since there are smaller breeds out there... What do you guys think? I also just realised that an avatar and a profile picture aren't the same thing! I just added an avatar that I found on the internet and I think that I like it! Its so cute! As far as the girls go, there really aren't any updates so...THANKS FOR READING!!!
-BettaTalk

(P.S I am watching Shrek right now like a little kid and I am just laughing wat too hard at this scene:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X81AoBcVnaA)

(P.P.S And I am eating Pizza Rolls.....Way too much free time on school vacay.....)


----------

